# أجهزة ترمبل (Trimble) كل ما هوه جديد في الأجهزة المساحية 2014



## salehooo (21 أبريل 2014)

م/ صالح سعيد 

مهندس دعم فني في فرع الرياض المملكة العربية السعودية توكيل ترمبل 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقدم لكم كل ماهوه جديد في اجهزة ترمبل












انتظروا المزيد


----------



## لؤي سوريا (21 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات
ولكن للأسف الصور حجمها صغير ودقتها ضعيفة والبيانات المكتوبة لا يمكن قرائتها حتى بعد تحميل الصورة على الكمبيوتر
أرجو إعادة رفع الصور بدقة أعلى ..... ولو أمكن تزويدنا بأسعار الأجهزة وخاصة الــgps
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## salehooo (22 أبريل 2014)

سيتم رفع الصور بدقة اعلى وتزويدك بالاسعار المطلوبة


----------



## salehooo (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## salehooo (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## salehooo (22 أبريل 2014)

انتظروا الميزيد 
مواصفات كل جهاز بالتفصيل ولمن لديه اي سؤال 

أنا في الخدمة


----------



## لؤي سوريا (22 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على الرد يا أخ صالح ..... وفعلا ترمبل شركة قوية جدا ولا منافس لها في الــ gps تحديدا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (22 أبريل 2014)

سؤال للمهندس صالح : 
ذكرت من ميزات جهاز الــ r10 و الـــ r8 : 
( عدم الاعتماد على منظومة واحد من الاقمار - و حماية استثمارات العميل بعدم شارء جهاز آخر في المستقبل) ..... 
أرجو أن توضح هاتيني النقطتين إذا ممكن


----------



## salehooo (22 أبريل 2014)

لؤي سوريا قال:


> سؤال للمهندس صالح :
> ذكرت من ميزات جهاز الــ r10 و الـــ r8 :
> ( عدم الاعتماد على منظومة واحد من الاقمار - و حماية استثمارات العميل بعدم شارء جهاز آخر في المستقبل) .....
> أرجو أن توضح هاتيني النقطتين إذا ممكن



بمعنى انه لايعتمد على الاقمار الامريكية فقط او الروسية وانما يضم مجموعة كبيرة من الاقمار امريكية وروسية وصينية وبذالك تزيد من سرعة الرصد ودقته 

الثاني : بمعنى انه يضم مجموعة من الامكانيات التي تدعمك في السنين القادمة للعمل على هذا الجهاز بدون البحث على جهاز اخر لكي يدعم تلك الامكانيات 

شكرا لاهتمامك تقبل تحياتي


----------



## لؤي سوريا (23 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا م صالح 
سؤال آخر لو أمكن...
هل من الممكن أن توضح لنا ميزة Trimble 360 وأيضا ميزة E-Bubble
ولو كان لديكم في الشركة ملزمة أو مقطع فديو شرح باللغة العربية لهاتين الميزتين تحديدا و للجهاز عموما ...فنرجو أن تزودنا به
علما أنني بحث ووجدت على اليوتيوب مقاطع باللغة الروسية والبرازيلية


----------



## salehooo (23 أبريل 2014)

لؤي سوريا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا م صالح
> سؤال آخر لو أمكن...
> هل من الممكن أن توضح لنا ميزة Trimble 360 وأيضا ميزة E-Bubble
> ولو كان لديكم في الشركة ملزمة أو مقطع فديو شرح باللغة العربية لهاتين الميزتين تحديدا و للجهاز عموما ...فنرجو أن تزودنا به
> علما أنني بحث ووجدت على اليوتيوب مقاطع باللغة الروسية والبرازيلية


تحت امرك يا اخ لؤي 
ترمبل 360 تكنولوجي جديد بيساعد على سرعة الرصد ويزيد من دقة الرصد والرصد في الاماكن الصعبة 
تكنولوجي اي بابل 
عبار عن فقاعة داخلية في جهاز التحكم (الكنترولر) تتيح للمستخدم الرصد على المائل بزاوية 15 درجة ويتم عمل وزن للرصدة تلقائي 
سيتم وضع القناة الخاصة بترمبل على اليوتيوب لاحقا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (23 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على التوضيح يا م صلاح....
بقي أن نطلب منك برنامج محاكاة simulator لجهاز R10 و R8 أذا كان متوفر لديك
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## salehooo (24 أبريل 2014)

لؤي سوريا قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح يا م صلاح....
> بقي أن نطلب منك برنامج محاكاة simulator لجهاز R10 و R8 أذا كان متوفر لديك
> وشكرا جزيلا


للاسف يا لؤي لايتوفر هذا البرنامج غير للعاملين في التوكيل ويتطلب ذالك اجراءات كثيرة


----------



## salehooo (5 مايو 2014)

رفع


----------



## salehooo (5 مايو 2014)

هل يوجد اي استفسارات بالنسبة للأجهزة


----------



## alhazeen_ha (8 مايو 2014)

كم سعر الجي بي اس r8 g لو سمحت


----------



## magdy.mohammad (9 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع ولكن اود الاستفسار عن اسعار الاجهزة وخاصة r4 لانه لدي جهاز متله مستعمل استعمال بسيط واريد بيعه لعدم الحاجه به علما بان مع الجهاز كمالياته من كنترولر وانتينا و بطاريات وشواحن وريسيفرات عدد 3 ..ارجو الافادة يامهندس وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك ...


----------



## salehooo (11 مايو 2014)

magdy.mohammad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع ولكن اود الاستفسار عن اسعار الاجهزة وخاصة r4 لانه لدي جهاز متله مستعمل استعمال بسيط واريد بيعه لعدم الحاجه به علما بان مع الجهاز كمالياته من كنترولر وانتينا و بطاريات وشواحن وريسيفرات عدد 3 ..ارجو الافادة يامهندس وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك ...


ارجو التواصل عبر الجوال او الايميل

[email protected]
0565842145


----------



## salehooo (11 مايو 2014)

alhazeen_ha قال:


> كم سعر الجي بي اس r8 g لو سمحت



ارجو التواصل عبر الجوال او الايميل 
[email protected]
0565842145


----------



## salehooo (18 يونيو 2014)

رفع


----------



## Eng:aly (12 سبتمبر 2014)

اريد شرح ومنول لجهاز ترمبل s3


----------



## AHMAD KLZIA (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


لؤي سوريا قال:


> مشكور على هذه المعلومات
> ولكن للأسف الصور حجمها صغير ودقتها ضعيفة والبيانات المكتوبة لا يمكن قرائتها حتى بعد تحميل الصورة على الكمبيوتر
> أرجو إعادة رفع الصور بدقة أعلى ..... ولو أمكن تزويدنا بأسعار الأجهزة وخاصة الــgps
> وشكرا سلفا


----------



## salehooo (16 نوفمبر 2014)

رفع


----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## مصطفى المساح (17 يناير 2015)

مافيش نسخة من tpc كاملة مع الكراك


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (24 يناير 2015)

بعد اذنك ممكن اسعار الروفر فقط وموديلاته


----------



## شعبان عبد الله (9 فبراير 2015)

ممكن شرح برنامج معالجة الارصاد trimble busness center


----------



## salehooo (12 فبراير 2015)

رفع


----------



## عبدالسلام عطيه (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير رجاء تزونا بسعر جهاز gps trembel tsc2
وبقالى فتره كبيره اوى بدور ع اى شرح للجهاز ده باللغه العربيه ولم اجد ياريت حضرتك ترسلى المانيول 
هذا ايميلى لو تكرمت [email protected]
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salehooo (25 مارس 2015)

عودة بعد انقطاع بارك الله فيكم وسيتم الاجابة على كل الاسالة


----------



## salehooo (25 مارس 2015)

عفوا لم يعد متواجد جهاز التحكم Tsc2 
الان جهاز تحكم Tsc3 فقط متطور


----------

